# Happy's Rehab



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

April gave me the great idea to start a blog for Happy so everyone can keep up to date with any changes, be they good or bad, in the situation. Happy tends to have a hard time accepting that he won't be hit. He is very scared of my hand so I am gonna have to prove to him that I am not gonna hurt him. Here he is again, just for reference.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 22, 2009)

I am having a hard time getting Happy to eat what I feed the others. He has never had vegetables before and only those yogurt treats so he won't eat any veggies I've attempted to give him. He was on some Hartz feed with tons of seeds and other bits that looks like cat food in it. I feed MannaPro and he won't touch it. I have been mixing it with his feed that came with him to acclimate him to it and he picks out his old feed. What would you suggest I do? I haven't had this problem before and I do NOT want to continue with this Hartz stuff.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 23, 2009)

I would just give him your food and lots of hay. He will come to realize that if he wants them he'll eat them. When I swithced over to Oxbow Monsters turned her nose up at them but she over the next couple of days she started eating them.

Happy is a very cute Happy Bunny. I'm glad you decided to keep him after all. 

Hugs to You.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 23, 2009)

He's a year old and they never gave him veggies. How weird. MaybeHappy willeat the veggies overnight, when it's quiet. I would just mix his feed with your feed, for as long as you can. And like Becka said, give plenty of hay 



With Happy being stressed is he still pooing and peeing ok? 





Thanks for giving me credit on the blog :biggrin2:You didn't have to. Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww April, yes I did. It was your brilliant idea after all.:thumbup He is still peeing and pooing. That is at least good. He actually eats but only his food. He picks it out of the bowl and seperates from the MannaPro. I don't want him to stay on the Hartz goop. I must say he does like craisins though but only eats them when I leave the room. Lol.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 23, 2009)

Decrease the mix bit by bit... When did he arrive at your place?
Alternately, you could pop a tbsp or two of oats (like oatmeal oats) into his pellets.. mix it through, and he'll have to dig for them.


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 23, 2009)

He is adorable!
The photo of him all fluffed up with the bow in his hair is priceless


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 23, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Decrease the mix bit by bit... When did he arrive at your place?
> Alternately, you could pop a tbsp or two of oats (like oatmeal oats) into his pellets.. mix it through, and he'll have to dig for them.


This is exactly what I was about to suggest...and what I've done for every bun that hasn't wanted to eat their pellets, lol! Works like a charm. When you see him having eaten his pellets steadily for about a month, though, start decreasing the oats gradually, so as not to upset his gut by a sudden change. 

Here's a picture of the oats we give ours:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 23, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I would just mix his feed with your feed, for as long as you can.


When I said this ^ I wouldn't think they gave you that much, so I figured you would run out soon.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 23, 2009)

They actually gave me a BIG canister full along with a bag. Lol. I will definetly try the oats. That sounds like a stellar idea. 
Happy thumped at me 2 times yesterday which is an improvement, at least he was telling me something. I think it was kinda this- Leave me alone you stooopid hooman! Maybe even with a few choice words. Lol.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 23, 2009)

Autumn, He has been here since Friday. So really not that long, a little less than a week. I just hate that hartz crap and all the fillers in it. He absolutely loves all the cat food looking pieces and the corn though. I have actually been picking some of that out each time though. Will that upset his stomach also not having as much of the corn and cat food looking pieces in it?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 23, 2009)

Slow decrease, just what you're doing Janet... Pick a bit more out each time 

A week isn't long at all! He's doing some MAJOR adjustment, which will be easier to handle from the quietness of your bedroom...My Eve was still snapping and snarling by week 3! Hang in there girl... you'll get him to come around :hug:

That neuter is going to do a world of good, once you've got him suitably tamed


----------



## CKGS (Jul 23, 2009)

He KISSED me on the cheek! I was laying on the floor letting him check me out while he was having some floor time and he hopped up close to my face and he kissed my cheek! His little tongue came out and he barely touched it against my face but he did it! I almost jumped up but I controlled myself enough to calmly get up and not startle him. I am amazed!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 23, 2009)

How sweet  That's great!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 23, 2009)

thats so sweet that Happy is coming around


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 24, 2009)

Lionheads are naturally curious and I find that if I sit or lay on the floor with them...they love to explore me once they feel safe.

The only bad part? They also love to try and bite my toes and toenails if I'm not wearing shoes.

I'm sure you're going to win him over with your love and patience.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

I am sorry to say that Happy was given back to his last owner. He bit my son yesterday and this wasn't acceptable as he just tried to pet him. I was willing to try but I can't risk my children for him. I am sorry I know I have disappointed everyone and I did really want to try but then this happened. Sorry again...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

I totally understand!! You've been thru alot lately. :hug2:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks so much April. I hope he will be truly happy now.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh bummer I say with a little more work he could have been the perfect pet, Rabbits don't normally strike if they arn't provoked, were you there when it happened?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this news. That poor bunny being re-homed again, no wonderhe's the wayhe is.

Maybe rabbits aren't the right pet for you at this time with young kids in your home. I'm sorry if I sound harsh but I'm thinking of what this poor rabbit has gone through in his short life. How can he learn to trust humans when he is re-homed continuously.

Geez i wish I lived closer to you I would have taken him in myself.

Susan


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe they aren't the pet for me. I am sorry that I put him through that. I am also sorry my son got bit. He was in the same room as I was and Happy was going in and out of his csge and my son went to pet him and got bit. That was it. There was no torture.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Maybe they aren't the pet for me. I am sorry that I put him through that. I am also sorry my son got bit. He was in the same room as I was and Happy was going in and out of his csge and my son went to pet him and got bit. That was it. There was no torture.


Was the bite serious? Are you planning on getting any more lionheads?


----------



## CKGS (Jul 25, 2009)

It didn't require stitches but was about an inch across just not very deep. I don't think I will get another lionhead for awhile. The loss of Abby has been alot to handle and I am still coming to grips with her loss so not for some time, if ever...


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> It didn't require stitches but was about an inch across just not very deep. I don't think I will get another lionhead for awhile. The loss of Abby has been alot to handle and I am still coming to grips with her loss so not for some time, if ever...


Oh well lets hope you have better experiences with future bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 26, 2009)

No wonder you were feeling criticized. I hope Happy stays with his former family. 

I'm sorry you were going through this.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I'm sorry to hear this news. That poor bunny being re-homed again, no wonderhe's the wayhe is.
> 
> Maybe rabbits aren't the right pet for you at this time with young kids in your home. I'm sorry if I sound harsh but I'm thinking of what this poor rabbit has gone through in his short life. How can he learn to trust humans when he is re-homed continuously.
> 
> ...




I would have to strongly disagree. At the rescue we have certain buns that are wonderful but don't do well with kids. Than we have others that are amazing with bunnies. Sometimes we don't know this and they are adopted to homes with kids. If the bun bites the kids they are brought back. If the family wants to try again we find a bunny we think that is better suited. We rarely get that second bun back. It usually is the perfect fit for that household.

Also I was going to be pming you about this. It is one thing for me to work with bunnies like this when it is only me and my husband at risk. It is another if we had kids and they were at risk. Your kids are used to sweet bunnies and they just want to love this one like they have loved the others. I am sure they are grieving like you are for the loss of Abby.

ETA: Do you know if this bunny was like this at the other home.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 26, 2009)

I did find out that he had bit a 7 year old child before. I wish I had been given this info before all of this. This would have been a very different decision from the very start.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

Some rabbits are just not good with kids. I would never allow Wyatt around kids. Why because I know he can be nippy. Elvis is amazing with kids. Lets them love on him and pick him up. Not that I allow it but they have. Mind ya I let them have it.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol- that's how I am also. Out of my buns Binx was the only one who didn't mind being held and Kate may not either. We shall see as her personality emerges more. My kids, save the oldest, are not allowed to pick mine up either.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Lol- that's how I am also. Out of my buns Binx was the only one who didn't mind being held and Kate may not either. We shall see as her personality emerges more. My kids, save the oldest, are not allowed to pick mine up either.




Honestly I don't like many people handling my buns. :blushan:I am picky.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2009)

My foster Snowball has been with me for over a year, mainly because I will not adopt her to a family with children. She can bite if startled by hands (we know how busy children's hands can be) and is slighly cage aggressive. The wonderful family that adopted Cricket originally inquired about Snowball, but they have 3 children so I steered them to a better fit for them. It has worked out so well that they are going to foster for us.


----------

